# Yeast and nutrients



## sdelli (Jun 18, 2013)

So I started getting involved with yeast nutrients when using BM45 and BDX.... Started hydrating with GoFerm and dosing a couple times with Fermaid K. My most current batch of wine I started on this past Saturday morning. I used RC-212 this time. But since I have become a believer not to starve the yeast and keep it fully charged, I decide to keep my process going as usual. I start the juice on Saturday morning and hydrate. On Sunday noon I see signs of fermentation and add the first dose of FermaidK. On Monday morning I hear a rumbling coming out of my small primary room. When I check the juice to stir it is growling with fermentation! I can hear it with the door shut. Continued next post.......


----------



## sdelli (Jun 18, 2013)

The temp shoots to 80 degrees from the aggressiveness.... On Tuesday morning I add the second dose of FermaidK. It is now very calm........ I check the SG on Tuesday night.... Only 3 days have past..... It is .998..... Holy smokes.... Taste very good too! I think yeast likes nutrients! My plan was at least 8 days..... That would be this Sunday. Long time away for wine at .998 already!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 19, 2013)

So what were you fermenting? Do you have a starting brix?


----------



## sdelli (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry.... International wine kit... Sangoveese with a starting of 1.084


----------



## robie (Jun 19, 2013)

Kits come already prepared for a yeast like EC-1118, assuming it is the kit-supplied yeast. A yeast like BM45 requires more nutrients than EC-1118, as I found out the hard way several years back.

You don't want to add more nutrients than you really need, because what nutrients your yeast don't consume, some rogue bacteria just may.

Do make sure you don't over-use nutrients. Check your desired yeast strain's nutrient requirement against that of the kit-supplied yeast. Assume the kit already is setup for its yeast. If yours is greater, add the appropriate amount of nutrients. If yours is less or equal, don't add any nutrients to the kit. If you can't find that out, just to be safe, considering again that the kit is going to already have some sort of nutrient included, add only about 1/3 to 1/2 of the nutrient, which your chosen yeast strain requires.


----------



## robie (Jun 19, 2013)

Since your fermentation finished somewhat fast, be sure to leave the wine in secondary alcoholic fermentation for the length of time the instructions say. This is because nice characteristics are developed during this phase, even if fermentation is already completed. Removing the wine early may inhibit their development.


----------



## sdelli (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya... ALL kits for the most part seem to come with the EC-1118. I have heard and agree it is because that yeast is hard to screw up..... But nevertheless it is still a champagne yeast. I hope to be a little more creative then that now. I agree the BM45 needs much more nutrients and attention. But I guess my question is still why not give ALL yeast some nutrients? It is like fertilizer on the grass.... Why not? Yes, do not over do it. But to some degree they all should need it some I would think. I am going to let this dry down for the solid 7 or 8 days and see how low it will go. Just crazy how it EXPLODED with fermentation. As of today which is now 4 days it is still fermenting. Just slow now.... Fireworks are over.


----------



## robie (Jun 19, 2013)

sdelli said:


> But I guess my question is still why not give ALL yeast some nutrients? It is like fertilizer on the grass.... Why not? Yes, do not over do it. But to some degree they all should need it some I would think.



Yes, they all do need nutrients, some strains more than others. For a particular kit, the nutrients required for its supplied yeast are already in the juice of the kit, unless it is one of the Mosti Mondiale kits that comes with an additional packet of nutrient.

The idea is one doesn't want to dump in more nutrients than the yeast will consume. Otherwise, it may be consumed but other harmful bacteria, which you don't want to feed and to allow to grow in your wine.

If you were making wine from fresh grapes, you would likely always add some level of nutrients.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 19, 2013)

I always use yeast nutrients, fermaid k, I spread the amount over 3 applications, 1 application a day starting at the beginning of fermentation, this ensures that the yeast has enough nutrients, but not so much that the fermentation takes off and temps go through the roof.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 19, 2013)

one thing for sure u want have an mlf, unless you instruct the yeast are at least pair it with so.


----------



## sdelli (Jun 19, 2013)

4 1/2 days later..... .992 Very calm now...... Again, what did I do to cause this.....

Day one, start fermentation with 7 grams of RC-212 yeast hydrated with 7 grams of Go Ferm
Day two, dose with 6 grams of Fermaid K dissolved in a small amount of water
Day three dose with 6 grams of Fermaid K dissolved in a small amount of water


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 19, 2013)

james, i don't follow what you posted, my apologies, but.....you DO NOT want to have MLF with any kit.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 20, 2013)

Not to sidetrack the discussion, but am I hearing that nutrients are not needed in kits when using ec1118? I always assumed there was nutrient already in the concentrate, but now I am thinking it is not needed with such a hardy yeast. I ask because if I decide to swap out the ec1118 for another yeast I would like to know if nutrient should be added?


----------



## robie (Jun 20, 2013)

FABulousWines said:


> Not to sidetrack the discussion, but am I hearing that nutrients are not needed in kits when using ec1118? I always assumed there was nutrient already in the concentrate, but now I am thinking it is not needed with such a hardy yeast. I ask because if I decide to swap out the ec1118 for another yeast I would like to know if nutrient should be added?



Reread the posts from the first page. I believe you question was covered there. If not, let me know.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, OK, but that was Yesterday evening. You can't expect me to remember *that* far back


----------



## sdelli (Jun 21, 2013)

Still not sure and probably belive the people here more that have played with them over the years... But WineExpert tech support claims they put nothing in their juice. Just pasturized.....


----------

